

How to build a web app from scratch - neumino
http://www.neumino.com/#blog/get_post/937
How to build a web app from scratch with CoffeeScript, Jquery, Underscore, Backbone, Handlebars, Less and Wordpress
======
Liron
Man, I thought I clicked on the contemporary HN titled "The Web is a Mess".
Web development needs a real framework so badly right now.

